# What year did you join TCoDf?



## Spoon

Exactly what the title says. 

 As for myself, I joined December of 2005.

 To make this poll relevant two days from now, I added 2012. I would appreciate if this option wasn't abused.


----------



## hopeandjoy

2007, I think. I have no desire to go to the Wayback Machine and sort though my crappy posts to check, though.

Just found my intro thread, and it was somewhere around October 23rd, 2007. Can't click the link to be sure though, but from now on I'll assume it was then.


----------



## Flora

2008; sometime in February I believe? the evidence has been erased from the internet with the forum implosion.

...ohgod let's pretend I wasn't an idiotic newbie augh


----------



## Zeph

It was like March 2008, I think. Well, early 2008 in any case. I was uh, I don't even want to discuss it.


----------



## Murkrow

October 27th 2007 apparently!

While my memory would not have been good enough to remember the date, I could probably use my obsession with putting my memories in chronological order, I could probably have guessed the month with pretty good accuracy!


----------



## MentheLapin

I'm told 2010, in this incarnation of myself. I've been at the forums pre-implosion, but they were when I was more... yeah... let's not even go there.


----------



## Music Dragon

15 September 2004.


----------



## Phantom

13 Febuary 2005. I was on the pre implosion VB but yeah... it imploded. I spent most of my time when we were back at IF.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

It was between 2007 and 2008. I'm not really sure! It was after all the English names for Generation IV were out.

In other news the Wayback Machine has taught me one thing and one thing only: the roleplaying here used to _suck._


----------



## Music Dragon

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> In other news the Wayback Machine has taught me one thing and one thing only: the roleplaying here used to _suck_.


Good thing it's shaped up lately!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Music Dragon said:


> Good thing it's shaped up lately!


Well, it's improved! That's not saying much considering just how bad it was, but still.

It occurs to me that anyone who didn't understand sarcasm would think Music Dragon was the most happy, smiley person ever.


----------



## Tarvos

Joined during invisionfree in march 2005.


----------



## shy ♡

Oct 2006. God that time machine is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Phantom

*Offers handy TARDIS*

I just went to IF to find my intro thread. It was the first result on google.

*shivers* I didn't even know how to use a computer back then. TCoD was my first real experience on the internet; that was the first year we had internet at my house, and I remember I went on during a school break day looking for pokemon cheats; here I am. Sadly... those were the Fake Cheats. :P


----------



## Stormecho

2007, I think. Because I still wrote horrible fanfic and Legend's Rage was first written and posted here, and somehow had tons of fans despite being utter crap. Aaaand surskitty was still Floop and there was a guide to not being an idiot, and the RSP happened at some point in that timeframe.

Pre-forum crash, of course. I'm glad evidence of my idiocy doesn't exist. :/


----------



## Adriane

I believe somewhere between April and June 2006.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

2006, I think, but it's hard to tell. possibly 2005.


----------



## surskitty

Eight years and one day ago!


----------



## Superbird

What the thing in my postbit says; december 2008.


----------



## Datura

I joined July 8, 2004.


----------



## Abwayax

March 24, 2004 at conforums, according to the wayback machine.
Sometimes to comfort myself I imagine that was an entirely different person.


----------



## ultraviolet

around late June 2008; I wasn't around long before the forum crashed.



Music Dragon said:


> Good thing it's shaped up lately!


snrk haha


----------



## Zero Moment

ultraviolet said:


> snrk haha


ikr


Dec 26 of '10, I remember that I had really cleaned up my act when I joined, because this place is more SRS BSNS than Victory Road. I really wanted to impress you guys with proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## RK-9

^ ahahaha viictory road

mine was 10/16/10 I believe! Six days earlier and it would've been 10/10/10 :c


----------



## Minish

January 2006, I think! _Possibly_ earlier, because I kept rejoining and rejoining for some reason and don't know which account was the oldest.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

May 28th of 2010. I think it was due to ASB somewhat.


----------



## Autumn

26 November 2005.


----------



## H-land

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> In other news the Wayback Machine has taught me one thing and one thing only: the roleplaying here used to _suck._





Music Dragon said:


> Good thing it's shaped up lately!


It reminds me of a newspaper in many ways.
Like how I appreciate it most when I'm not actually using it as reading material, but as some sort of filler.

Let's see, I guess I joined with Conforums back in... I can't tell. It was some time well before March 2003... All I can say for sure without digging a lot harder is that I _was_ around when a certain someone went by _Hell Flames Vulpix_.
I've been here quite a while.


----------



## Autumn

H-land said:


> Let's see, I guess I joined with Conforums back in... I can't tell. It was some time well before March 2003... All I can say for sure without digging a lot harder is that I _was_ around when a certain someone went by _Hell Flames Vulpix_.
> I've been here quite a while.





			
				site history page said:
			
		

> June 4th 2003: I created the first forums.


TIME PARADOX


----------



## H-land

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> TIME PARADOX


Hush, I'm good with numbers and memories.
Especially when all my records of conversations have been lost to the ether with conforums or lost between new computers.
I can at least say that I _did_ know Crystylla and Uncchris well enough by the summer of 2004 to let them help run my site, so I at least knew people by then.

I swear I was talking with people when I had just gotten Sapphire, though...


----------



## hopeandjoy

Was there a guestbook on the site before the forums? (also, holy crap I was 7 at that time in 2004 what)


----------



## Frostagin

Few months back. I used to roam it back in '08, though.


----------



## Luxcario

August 25, 2011!


----------



## Tailsy

XX July, 2003!


----------



## Jolty

26th July 2003

when i first joined i thought i was a right newbie and that the forum had been there for ages lmao. i mean tailsy was even a mod already.


----------



## nastypass

Klutzershy said:


> I believe somewhere between April and June 2006.


_what_ you have always told me it was july 2007 :(  sob you were here first after all

26 or 16 december, 2006 here!  I don't remember which exactly and I can't be buggered to check, but I remember there being a 6 in the date.  I'm inclined to think it was the 26th since it was later in the month, but.


----------



## Zuu

November 2004, apparently.



> It occurs to me that anyone who didn't understand sarcasm would think Music Dragon was the most happy, smiley person ever.


Nothing you say will ever dissuade me from believing that this is not so.


----------



## DarkAura

May 16 2011. I saw this site a year ago, but never really bothered to sign up.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Sometime in mid-to-late 2007. Looking through this thread, it's good to know I'm not the only one who was a huge noob.


----------



## Aletheia

April '11... though for some reason whenever I try to think of the time when I joined TCoD, my mind wanders to September '10.

_Aw yeah I'm in the majority_


----------



## Negrek

January 1st, 2005. Nice and easy to remember.


----------



## spaekle

It was the summer before I started high school, so it would have been 2006.


----------



## Byrus

Sometime in 2003.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

S...surskitty is Floop?!?! It's like finding out that Vixie is actually Mudkip all over again :o

Uh. I joined before Spaekle did, but after FMC. I don't think I was ever a part of the old forums, so I'll say 2006?


----------



## Goldenpelt

2007 or 2008. Wayback Machine doesn't seem to like the forum, so I can't check. :T

Let's not talk about back then. (Though I did used to post more...)


----------



## Pook

2005, on Invisionfree.


----------



## NegativeVibe

2010, as the thingy on the upper right hand corner of my posts says.


----------



## Spoon

It's interesting that only four people that joined 2009 are still fairly active, where the years before and after are pretty (or above) average with eight and nine. Wonder if it was more of a lull in Pokémon's interest or forum drama going into overdrive?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Spoon said:


> It's interesting that only four people that joined 2009 are still fairly active, where the years before and after are pretty (or above) average with eight and nine. Wonder if it was more of a lull in Pokémon's interest or forum drama going into overdrive?


Or both. It could very well be both.


----------



## The Omskivar

Sometime last year, I think around April or March.  Probably April.

I had like two previous accounts but nothing really held my interest back then.  Not sure what changed now, probably the easier ASB interface.  Anyway I don't count those.

EDIT:  Well, shit.  June 3rd apparently.  I was sure it was at least in May.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

2007 or 2006, I think... on the earlier crashed forum.


----------



## brandman

Lets see...

2009


----------



## CJBlazer

I joined in 2011. I have been here since November.


----------



## Phantom

So...

I was really bored, and I was looking through some REALLY old posts. I found one where I, being an COMPLETE newb, had been asking about... I don't even know what, and I mentioned that I had a previous account under the name "Fire Master"....

I didn't even remember this. So I looked up "Fire Master"....

Apparently I joined TCoD in 2004, not 2005. 

Holy crap, if by some crazy chance old me joined now I'd so hate myself.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Joined earlier this year. Postbit says exact.


----------



## Draaklug

I just joined today.


----------



## Scizor

June 2003, I think there were about 8 members at the time... I feel old now :(


----------



## Keldeo

whoaa bump


			
				date of last post said:
			
		

> 20.03.12


/anyway, I joined April this year. I was lurking around late 2011 and finally decided to join.


----------



## Scizor

It was below the stickied posts in Forum Discussion and I don't think it's a topic that gets outdated anyway. I'm contributing to the thread in a relevant way... are you?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I joined July 9th 2012. Almost been 2 months now


----------



## Autumn

NOVEMBER 26 2005


----------



## Zexion

August 20, 2011.
.
..
...
I just realized I surpassed my one year anniversary with TCoD! WHOO! Onward to two years now!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Huh, I don't appear to have actually been productive in this thread.

Ah... I believe it was August 30th 2007. This was my second or third forum ever and oh god looking at my old posts is painful


----------



## Meowth

I joined on that one iteration that got deleted so I can't look up the exact date or even remember the month, but it was something like late '08 I think?


----------



## ultraviolet

Sangfroidish said:


> I joined on that one iteration that got deleted so I can't look up the exact date or even remember the month, but it was something like late '08 I think?


yeah, that sounds about right, because I remember you joining shortly after me.


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> yeah, that sounds about right, because I remember you joining shortly after me.


holy crap i'm three tcod years older than you???


----------



## Spoon

Haha, my avatar is older (tcod-wise) than about half of the people who voted in the poll.


----------



## Music Dragon

Spoon said:


> Haha, my avatar is older (tcod-wise) than about half of the people who voted in the poll.


You know, you're right, that _is_ actually very amusing!


----------



## Murkrow

ultraviolet said:


> yeah, that sounds about right, because I remember you joining shortly after me.


So, was I the last one to find out who Sangfroidish is? How long ago did everyone else find out? D:


----------



## Music Dragon

Photo Finish said:


> So, was I the last one to find out who Sangfroidish is? How long ago did everyone else find out? D:


You're not. I have no idea who Sangfroidish is and I also have no idea who you are. I hate it when people change their names. It is terribly, terribly confusing. Nowadays I've pretty much just given up on trying to identify people. I just treat everyone the same (i.e., as balls of yarn).


----------



## Autumn

sangfroidish = mike the foxhog/meowth

also md: oh if only we all treated each other like balls of yarn


----------



## Murkrow

Music Dragon said:


> I hate it when people change their names. It is terribly, terribly confusing.


Changing names annoys me slightly, but with the hover-over thing that tells you past names makes is less so for me.

Making a different account makes it harder though! Unless the intent is to make people think you're someone else, which I don't mind all that much.



> and I also have no idea who you are


Good! I don't want people to think of me as my past names anyway because they just didn't feel like names anyway! (not that this one is any better)


----------



## Spoon

I don't really mind when people change their usernames, but it really confuses me when they change both their avatar and username at the same time. It's better than going into witness protection. But, yeah, I have no idea who half you people are.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The hover over thingy only works in a thread, though. Sometimes I'll look at my friends list and think "Who the hell are all these people?" :/


----------



## Meowth

Photo Finish said:


> So, was I the last one to find out who Sangfroidish is? How long ago did everyone else find out? D:


Hey, I sent you a PM like right after I came back telling you who I am



Music Dragon said:


> You're not. I have no idea who Sangfroidish is and I also have no idea who you are. I hate it when people change their names. It is terribly, terribly confusing. Nowadays I've pretty much just given up on trying to identify people. I just treat everyone the same (i.e., as balls of yarn).


Sorry, but the fact that my original screen-name was that of a Sonic the Hedgehog OC I made up when I was fifteen (and completely lost interest in after three minutes and one forum registration) left me with little recourse. :þ


----------



## Murkrow

Sangfroidish said:


> Hey, I sent you a PM like right after I came back telling you who I am


This account predates that by over half a year though?



Vehement Mustelid said:


> The hover over thingy only works in a thread, though. Sometimes I'll look at my friends list and think "Who the hell are all these people?" :/


Yeah, that and the Who's Online list.


----------



## ultraviolet

Augmented Second said:


> holy crap i'm three tcod years older than you???


yes'm! I joined pre-forum crash in 2008. I doubt anyone remembers me before this incarnation of the forums. I think I am tcod-youngest of the moderators, but I'm not sure.



Music Dragon said:


> You're not. I have no idea who Sangfroidish is and I also have no idea who you are. I hate it when people change their names. It is terribly, terribly confusing. Nowadays I've pretty much just given up on trying to identify people. I just treat everyone the same (i.e., as balls of yarn).


get off my lawn, you whippersnappers, before I beat you all with my high-score arcade and asber of the year trophies and biting wit

I dunno I only get pissed off when people change their name literally as soon as they possibly can. stop making it hard for me to remember who you even are and if I've ever talked to you! but I don't really care otherwise~


----------



## shy ♡

ultraviolet said:


> I dunno I only get pissed off when people change their name literally as soon as they possibly can. stop making it hard for me to remember who you even are and if I've ever talked to you! but I don't really care otherwise~


I change my name every month. u_u Hover over it to see!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Pathos said:


> I change my name every month. u_u Hover over it to see!


poo you uncount as people

(huh, can the old names list just extend infinitely, is poo never going to drop the moo)


----------

